# Hidden feature on the Model S



## Rachel (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't know if any of you have seen this already but when driving in Autopilot mode in the model S, the road animation changes to a multi-coloured Rainbow Road-style track from Mario Kart.

Elon Musk tweeted yesterday telling drivers how to activate it.

Here's the video for it,https://www.carkeys.co.uk/news/teslas-latest-easter-egg-features-mario-karts-rainbow-road?76542rh

Can’t deny they’re the coolest carmaker around!


----------



## johnnywheels (Nov 19, 2015)

Rachel said:


> Here's the video for it,https://www.carkeys.co.uk/news/teslas-latest-easter-egg-features-mario-karts-rainbow-road?76542rh
> 
> Can’t deny they’re the coolest carmaker around!


Couldn't agree with you more. Excited to see their new line roll out soon and see what they hold for the future...Apple of electric cars right there. The rainbow road is definitely an added bonus to the fact that your car will be able to drive itself!


----------



## riba2233 (Apr 29, 2015)

johnnywheels said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. Excited to see their new line roll out soon and see what they hold for the future...Apple of electric cars right there. The rainbow road is definitely an added bonus to the fact that your car will be able to drive itself!



Please, don't compare Apple to Tesla, they are nothing like each other.


----------

